# Some Bargains in the Sale Section



## Johnnyopolis

Hey Guys,

Just a quick heads up that the sale section of our site has been having a little update...

There are a few products with over 50% off and some other bargains to be had.

We thought we would put a thread onto DW before we put it anywhere else.

You can find the sale section here - https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/collections/sale-items

Check back often as we will be adding more items over the next few days.

Cheers,

John


----------

